# Do they qualify as ********?



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

We passed these guys pulling this boat out of the woods and then here they come past the gas station we stopped at. LOL


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Video is listed as private. Unable to watch.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still private....


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

*Here it is.*

Here it is. Would you do this?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, they do.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Idiots...YES.
********...POSSIBLY.


----------

